# كل اللهجات : الحيري



## I.K.S.

في إحدى رسائله تعرض أحد التجار الأروبيين بالذكر لعدد من الحيوانات التي كانت تعيش في جنوب المغرب خلال القرن 16, من بينها سلالة من الإبل تتميز بالسرعة وجمالية المظهر وعلى حد ذكره فالناس كانوا يسمونها الإبل الحيري ,كما وجدته يستعمل نفس المصطلح لوصف إحدى أنواع الغزلان, فهل لا تزال تستعمل هذه الكلمة في أي من البلدان العربية بحسب السياق المذكور؟


----------



## Mejeed

على حد علمي ، لا استعمال لهذه الكلمة عندنا في العراق .


----------



## I.K.S.

شكرا, وجدت إستعمال لفظة الحرية لوصف إحدى سلالات الغنم في الحجاز نسبة إلى الحرات, لكن لا أجد ربطا منطقيا بين هذا وذاك


----------



## malmerri

السلام عليكم

قد لا تكون اجابتي مفيدة ولكن حسب علمي، لدينا في الخليج عدة مسميات للابل بحسب اعمارها 

فالحوار هو صغير الابل وليست خبيرة في علم البدو ولكن اعرف بان سن الحوار لا يتعدى  6شهور - سنه

وسمي بالحوار لان امه تحيره، بالفصحى يقال احارت الناقة أي صارت ذات حوار

جمعها حيران او حوارين (يعتمد على اللهجة) ، وان بحثت عنها توجد مهرجانات لسباق الحيران وغيرها

على العموم لصغر سنها فهي تمتاز بسرعتها وجمالها

اما بالنسبة للغنم فكما ذكرت، هنالك سلالة للاغنام الجبلية نسبة الى الحرات

اتمنى في ردي افادة


----------



## I.K.S.

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله, شكرا على الاجابة
 كنت قد توصلت للجواب يوم ردي على الاخ مجيد, الكاتب أخطأ في تهجئة الكلمة وجمعها على القياس الانجليزي "هيريز" ما زاد في اللبس
والذي سمعه انما كان الابل "الحراير" اي نقية العرق ,ونعم هي كذلك تسمى عندكم في الخليج, اما الغزلان فأراد "الحرة" وهو من ألقابها
لفظة الحوار كان أول ما خطر ببالي كذلك


----------



## malmerri

ممتاز

هذا صحيح ايضا، لم تخطر ببالي، ويطلق عليها الحرار ايضا، وهنالك سلالات اخرى وكل دوله لها مسمى خاص لسلالات الابل

بالتوفيق


----------

